# Spoiler Fault - MKII



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Has anybody else had 'Spoiler Issues' yet?

Basically my rear spoiler is faulty. It no longer extends at the required speed.

Instead, I can hear the mechanical system 'try' to push the spoiler up, but nothing happens and the spoiler remains retracted. The Spoiler warning light appears on the DIS.

Clearly I will be calling Audi about this, but wondered what the usual process for faults on new Cars are - I cannot believe something like this could happen so soon (less than 500 miles on the clock!)

Can I expect anything from them to compensate for this? Will they come out to me? Will I get a loan TT?

More to the point - let's hope this thread does not become a 'sticky'.

Cheers,

Mysterio :?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

PS. Forgot to add -

the spoiler does not extend at any speed via the manual switch button either.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Presumably its just a standard warranty issue. Book the car in and get a loan car whilst they fix it. As you say, hopefully this thread won't become a 'sticky'.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh no! Fingers crossed that you've just been unlucky, and it's a simple fix.

Most likely the dealer will arrange for a time to investigate the fault. I just hope the techs are up to speed on the MKII. Dealers don't usually come out and fix things (they are not insured to do work off site).


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Basically my rear spoiler is faulty. It no longer extends at the required speed.


Ahhhh - the "sticky spoiler" fault.

Perhaps you put too much polish on it ... ?? :wink:

I've not noticed anything similar yet, but then when I'm doing a speed sufficient for the spoiler to popup, I tend to look at the road ahead more than the road (and the spoiler) behind ... but I'll keep an eye out backwards too.

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Has anybody else had 'Spoiler Issues' yet?
> 
> ...


You've not had much luck have you.

You will have to book it in with audi for them to look at. they will loan you a car - but it could be anything. wont be a MKII for sure tho.

Compo - no, just a repair.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mysterio your car is definately jinxed!

First - your scrapped alloy.

Second - the glue on your rear

Third - now your spoiler



Sell it and buy a red one


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Maybe you had my cancelled order, off to the dealer to order again :wink:

Hopefully this will be the final thing for you, as the saying goes bad luck comes in threes...or something similar.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Instead, I can hear the mechanical system 'try' to push the spoiler up, but nothing happens and the spoiler remains retracted. The Spoiler warning light appears on the DIS.


This probably won't help any, but ... could the spoiler have been glued too? :?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all

Yes things come in threes or say they say so Im assuming this is my bad luck done with.

The Spoiler was up this AM fine (*manually) WHEN I SET OFF , then it went down on the Motorway when I went below 70mph (why does it do that when the manual button overides it!?)

It then never came back up again, and won't, manual or over 80mph (or whatever it is)



Ive just called the dealer and told them im not having anything lower than a TT (MKI or II) as a loan car!!!! Not after spending Â£33k!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

PS. Particular attention to these comments :
"The Spoiler was up this AM fine (*manually) WHEN I SET OFF , then it went down on the Motorway when I went below 70mph (why does it do that when the manual button overides it!?) "

Has anyone else noticed this!!?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

You are not very lucky with TT, at least it's not a serious problem, it may just need a system rest....hopefully!!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I know....

But why should it need a reset after 2 weeks!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> I know....
> But why should it need a reset after 2 weeks!


Because life isn't perfect. You should expect anything that's been mass manufactured to be perfect, whether it costs Â£1, Â£33K or Â£1M.

I'd actually quite like a TT where the spoiler never popped up 8)

Craigy


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> The Spoiler was up this AM fine (*manually) WHEN I SET OFF , then it went down on the Motorway when I went below 70mph (why does it do that when the manual button overides it!?)


That's exactly how it worked in my Corrado. Auto down when you go over 70 and speed then dropped to 45, and can't manually override down when over 70.


----------



## emeraldian (Apr 7, 2006)

Have now had extended test drives in a 3.2 stronic and 2.0 manual. I also found the 2.0 manual clutch very on-off and it would be very easy to stall the car. How are other forum members getting on with the manual gearbox? I have had a deposit down for over a year on a 3.2 stronic and would have taken delivery 3 weeks ago but decided to hold off until i drove the 2.0 manual. Both cars i drove had defects. The 3.2 had a defective driver side door seal and was very noisy at anything above 70 mph. The rear spoiler was defective on the 2.0 and was bringing up a warning light on the DIS  . Dealer assured me they have had very few issues so far on the mark II. I would appreciate any feedback from current mark II owners on teething problems or may be i have just been unlucky. I have now pushed my delivery back to next March for a 2.0 with short shift but may change this to stronic depending on feedback. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

CraigyTT said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > I know....
> ...


Disagree completely.

If something works, it works. If it doesn't , it doesn't. Mass Manufactured or whatever.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

emeraldian said:


> Have now had extended test drives in a 3.2 stronic and 2.0 manual. I also found the 2.0 manual clutch very on-off and it would be very easy to stall the car. How are other forum members getting on with the manual gearbox? I have had a deposit down for over a year on a 3.2 stronic and would have taken delivery 3 weeks ago but decided to hold off until i drove the 2.0 manual. Both cars i drove had defects. The 3.2 had a defective driver side door seal and was very noisy at anything above 70 mph. The rear spoiler was defective on the 2.0 and was bringing up a warning light on the DIS  . Dealer assured me they have had very few issues so far on the mark II. I would appreciate any feedback from current mark II owners on teething problems or may be i have just been unlucky. I have now pushed my delivery back to next March for a 2.0 with short shift but may change this to stronic depending on feedback.
> Thanks in advance.


Interesting. The test drive V6 I drove had a rattly dashboard (in front of the steering wheel) It had done 2000 miles. It also had a slow puncture on the nearside rear tyre (32 -> 11PSI in 24 hours, twice). I dislike DSG because it has a habit of changing gear during steady-state corners, and the one I drove was no exception. No other faults that I saw though.

Craigy


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


Perhaps it should have been picked up on the PDI, but that would require the dealer to exceed the UK speed limit in each car before delivery unless they were static testing it, which is no substitute for really testing it with areo forces on it. Awkward one.
I totally understand your frustration: you must have waited months *and* Â£33K is a lot of money. I just like playing devils advocate :twisted:

I hope you get it fixed anyway 

Craigy


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

emeraldian said:


> Dealer assured me they have had very few issues so far on the mark II. quote]
> 
> That's very few more than I'd like to hear. They should be perfect having gone through proper QA procedures at the factory. The PDI check should be nothing more than a formality.
> 
> On the subject of the clutch, yes I found it a tad difficult to make a smooth gear change. But that was after 30 minutes in the car, so I am sure I will learn how to work it properly after a few days.


----------



## emeraldian (Apr 7, 2006)

I realise this is a seperate issue to the spoiler but Chins VXR also mentioned in his 2ND Impressions post about the clutch. I loved the test in the 2.0 manual but the longer i was out in the car (1 1/2hrs) the more the clutch niggled me. I feel i could not live with the clutch long term  .

{Karsi wrote :On the subject of the clutch, yes I found it a tad difficult to make a smooth gear change. But that was after 30 minutes in the car, so I am sure I will learn how to work it properly after a few days.}
There is little progression in the clutch and this is very noticable when moving off in 1st gear.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

emeraldian said:


> There is little progression in the clutch and this is very noticable when moving off in 1st gear.


I think it might be the power needs to be fed in more progressively with the right foot than normal to balance out the lack of progression of the clutch. I'm sure a bit of practice, and I'll find it to be second nature.

Anyway, Mysterio, good luck with getting it sorted out. It seems you've had even one else's bad luck. Have you arranged something to rectify the super glue on the rear?


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

on my test drive the spoiler failed!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a nasty feeling about these spoilers, and have had since day 1....


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine has exactly the same fault. I can't be asked to go to dealer yet as it doesn't do it every time and you can bet your life the will not fix it and probarbly break something else instead!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's better wen it fails to get up, than fails to get down....

I like the car when it's down


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Low and behold it's started intermittently working again.

I'm still taking it in.

It's very disappointing to read someone else is having the same issues.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> It's better wen it fails to get up, than fails to get down....


Dotti would *not *agree with you on that one ... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you one of the first buyers from a new model, you now that all these things will happen.
In the past i bought for example, the first Golf 3, the first Golf 4, the first Audi A4, the first TT, and they all got these things, which happen on new models. 
In the "second build-year" generation all these things are changed and improved on the car.

It alway's was that way, and it alway's will be. 
It's simply not possible to test a car, like thousands of people do who bouhgt the car, with test-drivings

That's why they say.... never buy a new model the first year.....

8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > It's better wen it fails to get up, than fails to get down....
> ...


You lot know my view on spoilers ... errect   :wink: :-*


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> If you one of the first buyers from a new model, you now that all these things will happen.
> In the past i bought for example, the first Golf 3, the first Golf 4, the first Audi A4, the first TT, and they all got these things, which happen on new models.
> In the "second build-year" generation all these things are changed and improved on the car.
> 
> ...


This is always the thing and makes me smile when the issues start popping up.

Car manufacturers do this all the time, mk1 TT in its first years, mk1 DSG box and now the mk2

2001 onwards was the better year for the mk1 and 2002 with the new Radio and features..

I appreciate its only experience tells not to be naive to this but the first year for the mk2 will be where all these warranty issues will lead to tweaks being done which may make it into year 2 but more realistically its the 3rd model year that will get all warranty related improvements.

3rd year onwards should be the best year to buy when tweaks are implemented and any potential recalls ironed out.

Sure You hope lessons learnt from the mk1 will be applied to the mk2 but its not a facelift, its a whole new chassis, all new panels all new fittings so prepare for the worst and you will on the whole be pleasently suprised as opposed to upset when the niggles come about.

Audi dont do like for like replacement so you will be lucky if they have a demo TT to keep you mobile.

If you feel like dabbleing, be good if you could have a look and see if the spoiler will lift by hand and if there is a fouling that can be seen and identified may be preventative measures others can use e.g. regular wd40 spray although 500 miles is a bit early! 

All you 1st year owners are testing the product, thats just the way it is!
Audi will have released it expecting it to be at a quality level their brand historically has been associated with but you will still be the ones providing the feedback through warranty issues and real world testing that they can only snapshot and simulate before release.

33k or not you have X-thousands parts made by the lowest bidder put together on a production line by a mix of robots that may change their tolerence from the morning to the evening and the human element doing the rest.

have you seen the mk1 production video http://www.wak-tt.com/ttbuild/ttvision.wmv

To put it into perspective ,this is the reality of it and if your lucky this will be the worst of the problems and the rest of your ownership will be hassle free.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Wak said:


> 33k or not you have X-thousands parts made by the lowest bidder put together on a production line by a mix of robots that may change their tolerence from the morning to the evening and the human element doing the rest.


Pretty well what I was trying to say. By the way, I will also be a first year owner so I am preparing myself for some annoying niggles too!

Craigy


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

You're right Wak/Craigy. I overreacted :lol: 

Anyway, it's gone in this morning. I got an A6 as a loan car - an automatic which I've never driven before - NIGHTMARE haha.

I've asked them to look at the boot damage too bearing in mind its only 2 weeks old (I could have lied and said I've only just noticed the damage or something) and asked if it needs work I don't mind paying if I can have a discount.....

Why is it everytime you go to an Audi Dealer your car always looks shoddy next to the ones there?! LOL


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Why is it everytime you go to an Audi Dealer your car always looks shoddy next to the ones there?! LOL


I am always wondering why when I go to an Audi dealer *I* feel more shoddy than the ones there 

C


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> You're right Wak/Craigy. I overreacted :lol:


I wouldnt say over reacted... its a natural reaction and good information to post.

What I'd ask you and everyone using the forum who may have an issue...

Try and probe your dealer for more than "Its fixed!" when you collect it.

If you can sell yourself as a club member and you'd like to know what the problem was to let other members know and post as much detail as you can then it may help others in the future....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > You're right Wak/Craigy. I overreacted :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great suggestion. It should also help in educating the Audi dealership network.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> It should also help in educating the Audi dealership network.


LOL!! Yes indeed!

Update : Some 'mechanism' has failed and Im waiting for a part :x - Could be upto 2 weeks so I've been told to not drive about 70mph :?

I'll ask Wak and let you/everyone know about this potential Spoiler issue. Recalls a-calling (potentially dangerous?!?!?)

Great service though - they got rid of my Glue marks FOC as a GOGW

 

Mysterio


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Brilliant re the glue. How did they manage that?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > It should also help in educating the Audi dealership network.
> ...


Sounds Good Mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If only other Audi dealers could take a leaf out of their book!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I did cheekily ask for it though, but at the same time I said "I don't mind paying if I get a discount" just so they didnt think I was an arrogant knob!

I think they must have use some form of Acme cleaner and buffed it up too lol...looks 99.9% normal now anyway...I'm happy.

Leeds Audi rock - Andy Lambert was the Service Guy I dealt with if anyone wants to know....


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

excellent news that they got the glue off - well done !


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Picked up my car today, very very disappointed with the dealer.

I usually change my car every 1 or 2 years so have had quite a few new cars. The dealer usually tries to make it a special occasion, this was the worst and unspecial occasion i have had picking up my new car :evil:

Except for the fact that i now have my TT 

They didn't even have any have any keyrings :?

I'm considering making a complaint to Audi UK, as they didn't introduce me to the service dept, pathetic attempt at handing over the vehicle, ask the saleman a question which was answered totally incorrect once i checked the manual and the car wasn't the best presented either. Total crap in my opinion and experience.


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

surely you should name the dealer so that others can decide if they want to use them


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTdriver said:


> surely you should name the dealer so that others can decide if they want to use them


Or so you can just mention, 'I hope you do a better handove than you did for my mate.'


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

guess audi are covering themselves by saying dont drive above 70mph

Interesting insurance point but if the spoiler is to give increased traction, if you crashed at say 71 mph the insurance could claim that the car was faulty therefor causing the crash
:?

Hope you get it sorted ASAP an reclaim the faith

Andy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

coley said:


> Picked up my car today, very very disappointed with the dealer.
> 
> I usually change my car every 1 or 2 years so have had quite a few new cars. The dealer usually tries to make it a special occasion, this was the worst and unspecial occasion i have had picking up my new car :evil:
> 
> ...


Go on tell us   did it begin with "p" :roll:


----------

